# Remote Record not working today ??



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Anyone else got this?

Have logged in with usual email address and region is set - but any programme I request to record gives error:

*Sorry, there's been a technical glitch. Unfortunately, you won't be able to record this programme.*


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm seeing the same here.


----------



## JonnyF (Jan 29, 2003)

Working Here - Felixstowe (Back on beyond)


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

It was fixed some time this afternoon.


----------



## Qu1nt (Feb 3, 2011)

I can never seem to get it to work ?
It grinds my pc to a halt every time I try & use it ....


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

I sometimes get this, but so far I've always managed to overcome with perseverence!


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Is this broken again? In the last two days, I've tried to set several recordings from my phone and, despite getting the confirmation message each time, none of them have actually reached my TiVo.


----------



## FemiH (Nov 6, 2002)

Zaichik said:


> Is this broken again? In the last two days, I've tried to set several recordings from my phone and, despite getting the confirmation message each time, none of them have actually reached my TiVo.


I've tried this from a number of different machines and the option for Remote Record just seems to have disappeared when logging into the website on a laptop or desktop.  Any ideas why?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

hasn't hit my box yet but i've just set a recording from the listings website.

it made it to my tivo...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problems with remote record via the website here. Set three recordings since Friday and all recorded fine.


----------

